

Ask HN: What license can I provide for my own hacked gadgets? - leeja

Do we have anything similar to software open source licenses for open source hardware too? Can I use the same license of creative commons? Please help and clarify me..
======
hga
<http://freedomdefined.org/OSHW>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_hardware> (which has not been
updated to reflect the above)

